

Scripting in clojure using jark - icylisper
http://icylisper.in/jark/scripting.html

======
gilesc
This looks like a slightly better cake. After all, cake provides a persistent
VM and you can run scripts with cake with !#/usr/bin/env cake.

It's nice that it doesn't require ruby and has a few additional features like
search & install from clojars, and doc search. But it probably doesn't justify
the cost of switching since I can get those functionalities from cljr.

What would really be nice -- the maintainers of lein, cljr, cake, and now jark
all need to get together and work together instead of providing competing and
slightly different tools.

------
sramsay
When I saw this, I thought, "Wow! A better nailgun?!"

But alas, it's built on top of nailgun -- which presumably means that it
inherits all the security problems of that older, apparently moribund project.

~~~
zem
on the author's site he mentions plans to replace nailgun with nrepl, if
possible. <http://icylisper.in/jark/vm.html>

~~~
sramsay
Ah! Now we're talking . . .

